# يابنات ..عايزنها مساواة وألا إتيكيت وألا نمشيها مساكيت ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]صدعتونا بحقوق المرأة والمساواة وجمعيات تتكون ومؤسسات تنعقد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونادى سيدات الليونز اللى عاملين مشكلة مع المترودتيل صالح  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لإن " البيفية " مافيهش "سيمون فيمية" ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وستات فاضية مخصوووص علشان قضية المرأة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى ما عرفش هى أية بالظبط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زى القضية الفلسطينية اللى تتوه فيها وماتعرفلهاش راس من رجلين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
رصدت على نفسى سخسياً مشهد عجيب ..لو فتحت باب العمارة أو باب الأسانسير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعايا جارتى ...لازمن أخليها هى تخش الأول ..حتى لو كانت بنوتة نونو فى ابتدائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى مكتب الشهر العقارى كرسى واحد أدام الموظفة ..واللى تقعد عليه واحدة ست [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أتنيل أفضل واقف ...طاب لية يعنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارثة ان أنا اللى باقولها أتفضلى حضرتك أقعدى..!
:love45:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى الأتوبيس أول مايفضى كرسى اللى تقعد هى الست مش الراجل ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو واحدة مُنقبة يفضل الكرسى اللى جنب جنابها فاضى واللى تقعد عليه واحدة ست ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أيتوها مصلحة حكومية فيه طابورين ..واحد ستات وواحد رجالة !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة إتيكيت وألا مساواة وألا أية بالظبط ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مع أنه فى دول العالم الموتقدم طحن والذين يساوون المرأة بالرجل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلقى طابور واحد يوحد الله ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى فى المطارات فى طابور الجوازات ..ستات على رجالة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا سمعناش واحد خد تأشيرة "تحرش" أو خِتّم جوازات "هتك عِرض"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الدول دهيين معندهمش إتيكيت ...وعندهم مساواة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحنا ماعندناش مساواة لكن عندنا إتيكيت ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على رأى شويكار فى مسرحية سيدتى الجميلة ( علمنى الكتاكيت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتعلمنا كلنا مع شويكار الكتاكيت ...ورددنا خلف زينات صدقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا ختشى كتاكيتو بنى

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال لبنت حواء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين مساواة ...وألا إتيكيت ..وألا راجل أهبل يطبق الأتنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونبقى رجالة بنؤمن بالمساكيت ؟

:fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا طبعا مش عايزين مساواة 

يعنى إيه مساواة أصلا 
*​:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*انا عايزه كتاكيت
وياسلام لو محشيه فريك*:fun_lol:

*[FONT=&quot]






			فى الأتوبيس أول مايفضى كرسى اللى تقعد هى الست مش الراجل ..!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الكلام د[FONT=&quot]ه في انهي اتوبيس
[FONT=&quot]يعني اتوبيس  كام وبيروح فين ؟:shutup22:

[FONT=&quot]اصلي الكام م[FONT=&quot]ره اللي ركبت فيهم اتوبيس
[FONT=&quot]او مترو حتي
[FONT=&quot]بلاقي الرجاله [FONT=&quot]منبطحين عالكراسي
[FONT=&quot]والستات مت[FONT=&quot]شعلقين في [FONT=&quot]ماسوره الاتوبيس دي*​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا عايزه كتاكيت
> وياسلام لو محشيه فريك*:fun_lol:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الكلام د[FONT=&quot]ه في انهي اتوبيس
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 سبتمبر 2015)

السؤال هنا يعني ايه ستات . احنا عارفين المساواة 
هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا طبعا مش عايزين مساواة
> يعنى إيه مساواة أصلا*​


*لأ مش كدة ..
على رأى جو ...يعنى أية ستات أصلاً ؟
*
:new6:​:new6::new6:​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الكلام د[FONT=&quot]ه في انهي اتوبيس
> [FONT=&quot]يعني اتوبيس  كام وبيروح فين ؟:shutup22:
> [FONT=&quot]اصلي الكام م[FONT=&quot]ره اللي ركبت فيهم اتوبيس
> [FONT=&quot]او مترو حتي
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT]


*أزاى بقى الكلا دة ؟!!
عندك 35 بشرطة بيروح عبد المنعم رياض وبيعدى على روكسى و رمسيس
وفيه 317 دة بيروح الهرم وبيعدى على غمرة والتحرير 
شاورى على أى أتوبيس وأنا أأقوم لك أجدع ( شنب ) تقعدى مكانه
:t33::t33::t33:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش كدة ..
> على رأى جو ...يعنى أية ستات أصلاً ؟
> *
> :new6:​:new6::new6:​
> ...



*هو أكيد بيبقى شكل الست مش متركب صح و هى جوة الاتوبيس 

و بالاخص لما تكون قاعدة و جنبها واحد طخين و ريحته عرق 

لا و لو قاعدة عل الحرف و الراجل الل وقف جنبها عمال يلزق يلزق يلزق 

فبتتحول على طول الى دصنانور 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا و لو قاعدة عل الحرف ​*


*حرف أية ؟؟؟ ...حرف الشباك ؟
تغنى له على طول أغنية " عزيز عثمان "
و تحت الشباك ولمحتك يا جدع 
ورمتنى شِباك من عينك يا جدع 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حرف أية ؟؟؟ ...حرف الشباك ؟
> تغنى له على طول أغنية " عزيز عثمان "
> و تحت الشباك ولمحتك يا جدع
> ورمتنى شِباك من عينك يا جدع
> ...



*حرف الكرسى 

إيه ؟؟ 

عمرك ما ركبت أوتوبيس ؟؟:smil13:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حرف الكرسى
> إيه ؟؟
> عمرك ما ركبت أوتوبيس ؟؟:smil13:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]حرف الكررررررسى ...ابقى وضحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلتينى أغنى لك أغنية " تحية كاريوكا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ركبت طبعا الأتوبيس الجديد بتاع الأمارات سريع ونضيف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتذكرته بأتنين جنيه ولسة مالزقوش عليه ( صلى ع النبى )[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حرف الكررررررسى ...ابقى وضحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلتينى أغنى لك أغنية " تحية كاريوكا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ركبت طبعا الأتوبيس الجديد بتاع الأمارات سريع ونضيف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتذكرته بأتنين جنيه ولسة مالزقوش عليه ( صلى ع النبى )[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]



*لا كدة تبقى ما ركبتش أوتوبيس فى حياتك

:w00t::w00t::w00t:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2015)

حتى في الدول الغربيه ليدز فرست
البنات في كل حته عايزيين يكوشو على كل حاجه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*الا هما فين الرجالة دى اللى بتقوم عشان ست تقعد 
النبى كنت بركب اتوبيس يوميا فى المعهد 
ولا عمرى حد قام 
بس عشان منظلمش كل الرجالة 
فى 1% بيقوموا  
احنا عايزين مساواة فى العقول بس 
انهم يحترموا عقولنا 
وخلينى ساكتة بقى 
هههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*



			شاورى على أى أتوبيس وأنا أأقوم لك أجدع ( شنب ) تقعدى مكانه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب مابلاش سيره الشنبات دلوقتي الله يكرمك وراعي شعوري:smil13::new2:

*
*



			بس عشان منظلمش كل الرجالة 
فى 1% بيقوموا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوه صح يارورو هو 1%
وافتكرته بامانه
مره انا وماما ركبنا اتوبيس 
وكان في راجل قلبوظ اوي كده وبكرش
المهم كان قاعد واخد كرسيين جنب بعض
هو كرسي وكرشه كرسي
المهم لما شافني انا وماما واقفين
قام هو وكرشه وقعدنا

اللهي يسعده ماطرح ماهو قاعد يارب
ويزود قرشه ويربي في كرشه:t33:
*​


----------

